# Duggar Family Update



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 31, 2007)

The Duggar Family is expecting baby number 17. Mrs. Duggar was due a couple of days ago so the baby is likely to arrive at any time.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 31, 2007)

This has enraged some secularists. Good job!


----------



## ServantOfKing (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow! Last I checked they were expecting #16. That woman is amazing!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2007)

Jennifer Danielle Duggar was born at 10:01 am, Thursday, August 2, 2007 in Rogers, Arkansas. 

Arkansas couple have their 17th child, say they want more (August 2, 2007)


----------

